# cheech and chongs 64 impala



## orion (Jun 30, 2005)

Does anyone know what happend to the impala that cheech drove in up in smoke? or did it turn out to be gypsy rose in the second movie?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i was wondering the same thing


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

well it was said that jack nicholson owned the car<got this off imdb.com


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orion_@Jul 27 2005, 08:07 AM
> *Does anyone know what happend to the impala that cheech drove in up in smoke? or did it turn out to be gypsy rose in the second movie?
> [snapback]3489128[/snapback]​*



dont know about the 64 but the green weed van is in STOCKTON CALI and still looks as good as it did in the movie


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Jul 27 2005, 05:51 PM
> *dont know about the 64 but the green weed van is in STOCKTON CALI and still looks as good as it did in the movie
> [snapback]3492904[/snapback]​*


wasnt it restored i rewad that a while back that it was redone


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orion_@Jul 27 2005, 08:07 AM
> *Does anyone know what happend to the impala that cheech drove in up in smoke? or did it turn out to be gypsy rose in the second movie?
> [snapback]3489128[/snapback]​*




someone must know the answer to the mans question, I would like to know the same thing


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

The car that Chong drives at the beginning of the movie is actually owned by Jack Nicholson.


The girls that Cheech tries to pick up before he first picks up Chong are actually the daughters of one of the associate producers.


The license plate on Cheech Marin's car- MUF DVR, was his real license plate at the time.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm not sure I understand the question, but the Gypsy Rose 64 came out in the early 70s, and Up in Smoke came out in 78.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 27 2005, 08:18 PM
> *The car that Chong drives at the beginning of the movie is actually owned by Jack Nicholson.
> The girls that Cheech tries to pick up before he first picks up Chong are actually the daughters of one of the associate producers.
> The license plate on Cheech Marin's car- MUF DVR, was his real license plate at the time.
> [snapback]3493353[/snapback]​*



you mean this  


[attachmentid=226431]

[attachmentid=226430]

[attachmentid=226429]


----------



## orion (Jun 30, 2005)

Thats it... thats the car I was talkin about. does anybody know what happend to it? did it end up in somebody's garage or does the studio still own it? or does it still even exhist-exist. however you spell it.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

wow so do you have some sort of learning disabilityor what cause its been stated like 2 times where the car now is


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Jul 27 2005, 05:51 PM
> *dont know about the 64 but the green weed van is in STOCKTON CALI and still looks as good as it did in the movie
> [snapback]3492904[/snapback]​*


I saw it at a GoodGuys show in Pleasanton one year.


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow, I guess we know now where the hood emblem from Dan's 63 came from :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

fuck the 64

pretty soon joe bombers gonna be rolling the the nice dreams ice creams truck on switches


i wish someone had info on that car


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I love that 64! My Dad allways brings up Cheech and Chong when I drive mine. LOL


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jul 28 2005, 11:39 AM
> *Wow, I guess we know now where the hood emblem from Dan's 63 came from :biggrin:
> [snapback]3495792[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jul 28 2005, 11:39 AM
> *Wow, I guess we know now where the hood emblem from Dan's 63 came from :biggrin:
> [snapback]3495792[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=227418]

[attachmentid=227419]


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i love that car..even though it has big as busting out of the grill(well it looks that way)...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i watched it again this morn .... i never noticed the door handle (or is it an ashtray?) is in the top of the door ... on the outside


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 29 2005, 01:54 PM
> *i watched it again this morn .... i never noticed the door handle  (or is it an ashtray?) is in the top of the door ... on the outside
> [snapback]3505316[/snapback]​*



dude thats a padlock latch to lock his door


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

what's so good about that car? it's a piece of shit...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

:uh: dumb cunt ....



im not even getin into this with your muffin ass ! thats why your in china not northamerica


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

I COULD SEE THEM ROLLING IN SOMETHING LIKE MY HOMEBOYS CAR


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Jul 30 2005, 03:21 AM
> *I COULD SEE THEM ROLLING IN SOMETHING LIKE MY HOMEBOYS CAR
> [snapback]3509070[/snapback]​*


kinda tight but thats jus asking for trouble


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

I don't think jack nicholson owns the 64, he owns the vee dub with the RR grill.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Jul 30 2005, 02:03 PM
> *I don't think jack nicholson owns the 64, he owns the vee dub with the RR grill.
> [snapback]3510968[/snapback]​*


yeah i found that out when i read chong not cheech. so nobody knows the history of the 64


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

i hope someone can shead some light to this topic of the where abouts of the ol 64 :0 




[attachmentid=228574]


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

how about somebody email them at the cheech and chong web site


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

good idea


----------



## orion (Jun 30, 2005)

what depresses me is that it looks better than my car right now. :angry:


----------



## orion (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 28 2005, 10:18 AM
> *wow so do you have some sort of learning disabilityor what cause its been stated like 2 times where the car now is
> [snapback]3495700[/snapback]​*


Yeah, shit, I got tourettes. damnit.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Jul 30 2005, 01:21 AM
> *I COULD SEE THEM ROLLING IN SOMETHING LIKE MY HOMEBOYS CAR
> [snapback]3509070[/snapback]​*


There's something about that car that MIGHT attract Po-Po's.... Can't quite put my finger on it yet :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

id get pulled over every 30 minutes in that wagon..lol


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 27 2005, 09:18 PM
> *The car that Chong drives at the beginning of the movie is actually owned by Jack Nicholson.
> The girls that Cheech tries to pick up before he first picks up Chong are actually the daughters of one of the associate producers.
> The license plate on Cheech Marin's car- MUF DVR, was his real license plate at the time.
> [snapback]3493353[/snapback]​*



theres more under the add


----------



## orion (Jun 30, 2005)

If the plate was his own plate at the time, Do yall think it's possible that the car might have belonged to him as well?


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

somebody donate me some SS trim and some cragars and I'll have one made up in a week. I have one that color, and I have some rattlecan primer and some dingleballs- soemone gives me some ratty SS trim and I'll hack the grill and do the love machine etching. Aanyone else ever notice that he does that "1st gear, 2nd gear, 3rd gear, 4th gear" thing and it's not a 4sp car?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orion_@Aug 2 2005, 11:07 AM
> *If the plate was his own plate at the time, Do yall think it's possible that the car might have belonged to him as well?
> [snapback]3526911[/snapback]​*


somebody do a lexis Nexis search on the plate, and find out who owned it  Track them down, and ask :biggrin:


----------



## INHIBATOR (Jun 22, 2004)

forget you then..... little jail bates. :0 huh..... shes hitchhiking! geranimooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Aug 2 2005, 04:27 PM
> *somebody donate me some SS trim and some cragars and I'll have one made up in a week. I have one that color, and I have some rattlecan primer and some dingleballs- soemone gives me some ratty SS trim and I'll hack the grill and do the love machine etching. Aanyone else ever notice that he does that "1st gear, 2nd gear, 3rd gear, 4th gear"  thing and it's not a 4sp car?
> [snapback]3529060[/snapback]​*




hahahahahha i love that part, i do that sometimes


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

never noticed before but the hood ornament looks just like the ones on 
early 50's packards. but the orange wings are unexplainable...?


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

I think this would be a good find. If someone does find it, and i hope you do, please post it .


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Aug 4 2005, 01:09 AM~3539188
> *never noticed before but the hood ornament looks just like the ones on
> early 50's packards. but the orange wings are unexplainable...?
> 
> ...


I've seen those wings on other 64s before in Odessa,tx ,back in the early 70s there was a car show tour with cheech-chong appearing at the shows as a matter of fact in the El Paso show the Gypsy Rose and our 64 the Odessa masterpiece were side by side and cheech & chong took pics with our rides, brought back memories i wonder if any one has those pic's.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orion_@Aug 2 2005, 11:07 AM~3526911
> *If the plate was his own plate at the time, Do yall think it's possible that the car might have belonged to him as well?
> *


Seems like i heard somewhere that it was in fact Cheech's actual car at the time, it was named "La Bamba", and had a sticker on the rear quarter windows that said that. The movie people wanted to scrape the stickers off and replace them with "The Love Machine" but Cheech wasnt hearing it and made them replace the whole window for the movie. I cant remember who told me this....


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 28 2005, 08:34 AM~3495765
> *I saw it at a GoodGuys show in Pleasanton one year.
> *


its parked down the street from louis park in stockton


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

go jack it :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:!!!BRING IT BACK TO EAST-X-LOS HOMES  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

the hood ornments are from like a jc whitney circa 70's they light up..i wanted one for my 1st car to be silly they are worth quite a bit now..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Vintage-Swa...sspagenameZWD1V

there is one


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 2 2005, 03:42 PM~3529140
> *somebody do a lexis Nexis search on the plate, and find out who owned it   Track them down, and ask :biggrin:
> *


Plate number won't come up :angry:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Aug 24 2005, 11:14 PM~3684292
> *the hood ornments are from like a jc whitney circa 70's they light up..i wanted one for my 1st car to be silly they are worth quite a bit now..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Vintage-Swa...sspagenameZWD1V
> ...


no, i don't think thats the one either, i saw this, it must be the exact one,
-some fake aftermarket cadillac. look in the middle of this page
http://www.car-nection.com/yann/Dbas_txt/mascotse.htm


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

TTT damnit


----------

